# Blingy riding jeans?



## HayleeDawn (Nov 11, 2013)

I own a few good all around pair of jeans right now- my miss me's. I'm having some issues though. The riveted gems and such are coming off. I bought them used because I can't afford them new but I'd like to find a different brand. I know I'm strange but I like to stick to one or two brand of jeans. Are there any brands of jeans that.. 


Fit like this around boots









but have designs & fit like miss me's? not even as fancy, maybe a little more simple but atleast fit like them


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never worn Miss Me's so I have no idea if the fit is similar, but I like the Wrangler Q-babies. They have some that have designs sewn into the pockets so that it won't come off...and won't be uncomfortable in the saddle.

They are also boot cut so they fit down over the boots like what you posted....though they never look like that in the "model" ads LOL.

Wrangler Wrangler Cowgirl Cut Ultimate Riding Jean - Q-Baby with Booty Up Technology Women Jeans

Wrangler Wrangler Cowgirl Cut Ultimate Riding Jean - Shiloh Women Jeans


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

If you have a Gordman's near you, there's tons of blingy jeans there! Just make sure you try them on first, some of their $15 jeans are terrible quality. I have a pair of Earls that have held up, no rhinestones have come off yet, no holes from riding.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wear the Q baby jeans too to ride.

I have Miss Me jeans I just wear them to town and the crap on the pockets pop off from getting in and out of the pickup let alone trying to ride in them.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Q baby or cheapo whatevers are what I ride. I even have some jeggings! At my age?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I adore my MissMe's, haven't had problems with the gems either. 

You could always opt for the MM that only have the sewn patterns, with no/very few gems. My favorite pair of jeans are Amethyst, an inexpensive brand. I get them at DEB. They do get holes after extensive use, though. They have models with and without bling, and they're all comfy. Seriously comparable to jeggings in comfort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HayleeDawn (Nov 11, 2013)

xJumperx said:


> I adore my MissMe's, haven't had problems with the gems either.
> 
> You could always opt for the MM that only have the sewn patterns, with no/very few gems. My favorite pair of jeans are Amethyst, an inexpensive brand. I get them at DEB. They do get holes after extensive use, though. They have models with and without bling, and they're all comfy. Seriously comparable to jeggings in comfort.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a pair of Amethyst jeans, loved them, but within a few weeks they ripped right on my behind in school  I got them repaired, wore them once, washed them, and found they had ripped again in another place. Maybe I just got a bad pair?


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a pair of Amethysts, too. They're super stretchy skinny jeans, I think the stretchyness has held them together  They're a nice price for what they are, super comfortable, but I don't ride in them (dye transfers to my rough out saddle)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have ridden in Rock and Roll Cowgirls, lots of bling on those and nothing came off, no stones or rivets lost. However I have ridden in the MissMe's and nothing came off those either, so I dunno.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

HayleeDawn said:


> I had a pair of Amethyst jeans, loved them, but within a few weeks they ripped right on my behind in school  I got them repaired, wore them once, washed them, and found they had ripped again in another place. Maybe I just got a bad pair?


 My Amethyst jeans are ripped on the back of both thighs, seam to seam ... I still wear them around the farm :lol: Out of sight from the rest of the world, and easily the comfiest pants I own!

You could have gotten a rotten pair, but I'll be honest, they aren't the MOST durable things. Mine did last me more than a year before their first rip, and I wore them *everywhere.* School, barn, riding, out in the town ... everywhere. I have a bunch of pictures of me jumping in them. 

That said, I would not hesitate to buy another pair, and I probably will come summer when the jeans go on sale. You can grab them on sale at DEB for around $35. The nicer pairs can run up to $50 at full price around here, but either way they beat MissMe's ridiculous price tag. 

I have worn the Q-Baby, and many other Wranglers. Hate them. They just aren't comfy to me. Don't breathe at all, and chafe the crap out of me if I ride in them. Levis aren't as bad, but not as great as Amethyst or MissMe. Just my opinion, everyone is different!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Do you dry your miss mes in the dryer? That could be your problem I haven't had a problem with gems on my miss mes not my la idols.


----------



## HayleeDawn (Nov 11, 2013)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Do you dry your miss mes in the dryer? That could be your problem I haven't had a problem with gems on my miss mes not my la idols.


Are you not supposed to?  I turn mine inside out when I was/dry but.. :shock:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

You can and I know turning them inside out helps but I don't unless I need them right away. I hang mine up and have never had a problem with gems falling off even 3 hour rides getting caught on couches etc haha never had em fall off


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I dry mine in the dryer and not inside out either, nothing has come off, R&R cowgirls or the Missme's.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to wear Big Star jeans and absolutely loved them. They had similar designs to the Miss Me jeans but where very durable. I still have a pair from three years ago actually, but I rarely wear them anymore.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Wrangler Rock 47's are pretty good! I've had mine for about 2 years now and ride almost daily in them and the bling is just now starting to come loose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How do you guys keep all those rhinestones from scratching up your saddle?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I own no plain jeans and have never had a stone missing...

Personally, as far as bling riding jeans, I use Miss Chic jeans to work in. Just be aware though to buy a size smaller, because they stretch the longer you wear them. They are comfy and really well made though. I like the stretch to ride, but I don't wear them to town because of it. I use my Miss Me's for town.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

smrobs said:


> How do you guys keep all those rhinestones from scratching up your saddle?


The bling doesn't even touch the saddle, unless your butt is really sagging!:lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Everyone always warns me away from bling because "it'll ruin your saddle."

I literally own nothing but bling jeans, and there is not even a scratch on any of my saddles that I ride in for hours every day...


----------

